# Thanks for the idea! (Obedience)



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope you post up a video cause I cant picture it. I think I need to do a search of this stand alone stanchion. 

Glad it worked out well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you didn't ask for this advice, but I'm giving it anyway...do NOT accept anything less than a perfectly squared sit on the go-outs! It will come back to bite you in the butt big time when you are working on casting in field!! Ask me how I know this...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> you didn't ask for this advice, but I'm giving it anyway...do NOT accept anything less than a perfectly squared sit on the go-outs! It will come back to bite you in the butt big time when you are working on casting in field!! Ask me how I know this...


I don't need to ask, I can deduce what happened. However, your advice, solicited or not, is ALWAYS welcome! I don't know if it is Dooley's natural instinct or carryover from field, but he does have a pretty nice turn and sit. I will ensure that they are perfect, though from here on out!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I tended to ignore it with Tito, since he would take a directed jump from any position, even with his back turned to me facing the wall, he'd take the correct jump. His sits were usually "okay", but not perfectly square (he tends to face a little to his left) and now I'm having a beast of a time squaring him up in field.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I used to think I was really lucky. Titan is a righty and will plant his right foot and spin around on that spot.. It was wonderful until he twisted his right outside nail completly off..OUCH!.. Glad to hear it is working for you..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I used to think I was really lucky. Titan is a righty and will plant his right foot and spin around on that spot.. It was wonderful until he twisted his right outside nail completly off..OUCH!.. Glad to hear it is working for you..


Ouch is right, poor baby! I'll bet that hurt. 

This is such an awesome idea, Dooley loves getting the dowel and we play tug and fetch with it which makes doing the go-outs that much more fun. I did find that he is anticipating the sit, if I do two sits in a row. I'll just have to do more get-its in between...Unless someone has a better idea...I'm all ears! 

I tought Brandy go-outs with a bumper on a chair. Everyone laughed at me (newbie utility trainer with novice A dog), but she did have great go outs, never failed them.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

General V said:


> I hope you post up a video cause I cant picture it. I think I need to do a search of this stand alone stanchion.
> 
> Glad it worked out well.


Well..... you could come see it in person on any Tuesday night..LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Well..... you could come see it in person on any Tuesday night..LOL!


see ya then!


----------

